# More fish holding.



## conaquavict (Apr 6, 2006)

Here are a few pics of my latest malawi's to get in 
on the breeding act.  
I know they are orange (OB) but i'm not sure if they
are the zebra or the pea**** variety?
Can anyone enlighten me please?

Here's the male....














And here's the female who is holding a mouthful of eggs.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Zebra. Mbuna, definitely not Aulonocara/p e a c o c k.


----------

